# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Demir (Hendrik-Ido-Ambacht)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Demir

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartspraktijk de Schoof, Hendrik-Ido-Ambacht

Adres: Willem de Zwijgerstraat 136, Hendrik-Ido-Ambacht


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Demir*

----------

